# Red Box Subs



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's an older thread about Red Boxes, read through it and shoot one of those guys, Bob Badger or MDShunk a PM. It seems like Bob has had a decent amount of experience with them.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/coinstar-redbox-16338/


----------

